# Kigtropin results (serum)



## PFM (Apr 19, 2012)

We all hate bad news on this fucking HGH delema and I hate to report this more then you even know.

5iu's IM 3hrs 15min prior to blood draw (empty stomach)

0.1ng's

100% bunk batch #20120210-04


----------



## Zeek (Apr 19, 2012)

yep zero HGH in those vials!!  damn kigs!!


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you gonna start testing igf Mike?


----------



## Gstacker (Apr 20, 2012)

Do these have "kigtropin"
Stamped in the lid with experation dates and batch#'s mike? Thanks again for some more feedback... For a brand with so many counterfeits seems like we should be able to find at least one good batch hmmmmmm....


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2012)

Gstacker said:


> Do these have "kigtropin"
> Stamped in the lid with experation dates and batch#'s mike? Thanks again for some more feedback... For a brand with so many counterfeits seems like we should be able to find at least one good batch hmmmmmm....



Yes these have the batch # is noted in my original post and yes they have Kigtropin on the caps.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 24, 2012)

PB or Mike are these kigs in fact the NQK  in a black box with NQK on it, those are the new ones that are supposed to be good.

 I see the pic of  kigs here but don't see them matching the descriptions I am hearing.

 I would upload the pic of his kigs but it is saying it is too large to upload.

 I get that often but only on this site.  Any clues or fixes?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2012)

FUCK this is my batch #....


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

POB do they have NQK stamped on them ?  We need a pic of the new NQK's that are supposedly testing well.

 Best test I have seen for NQK has been in the low teens. I hear stories of 30 on serum and that it is even guaranteed by the source selling these NQK's

 One site that is posting good results I refuse to even go on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 25, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> POB do they have NQK stamped on them ?  We need a pic of the new NQK's that are supposedly testing well.
> 
> Best test I have seen for NQK has been in the low teens. I hear stories of 30 on serum and that it is even guaranteed by the source selling these NQK's
> 
> One site that is posting good results I refuse to even go on.



NQK?

Here's the pics


----------



## PFM (Apr 25, 2012)

I have same numbers Bro!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 25, 2012)

If you don't see NQK stamped on the box then they are not NQK's

 In the end even one of the biggest supporters for kigs on another site tested low on them so I am going to keep steering ppl away from these until better news is reported.


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 26, 2012)

I dont believe these are the "new " NQK's, while I havent seen them, they are supposed to be in a black box. That isnt a black box.


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 26, 2012)

"These N.Q.K's  are really the best quality you can get for these
price .. they even outrange many farmgrades !!
Packaging is shiny black box, NQK, to distinguish them from any
other Kigtropin of any other manufacturer."

One sellers quote


----------



## Zeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for the clarification Hmmm. If you can find any pics plz post them in this thread of the NQK's


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2012)

I would def like to see pics of that NQK box and the vials...


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 26, 2012)

I want to give them a shot so I will update with photos and a test as soon as I can. Currently running eli green tops which gave me a results of 14.9 ng/ml


----------



## Zeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Thx  Hmmm!  Looking forward to your results!


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 26, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> PB or Mike are these kigs in fact the NQK  in a black box with NQK on it, those are the new ones that are supposed to be good.
> 
> I see the pic of  kigs here but don't see them matching the descriptions I am hearing.
> 
> ...





nqk is a nme i invented , nqk is nothing more than kigtropin . inthe beginning i send them in their origina/autentic boxes .. theones i started sending with black boxes are exactly the same as theones in green boxes , but i started sending themin black boxes todistinguish them from all the bad kigtropin outthere .. as a matterof fact ,we just repack the autentic vials ( with kigtropin label )into the black boxes .. at least we can ditignuish them well  next month we will have the whole nqk line total diffrent than itis now . the vials will have a red top and black label, black boxand own cusomized inserts ... than it is not kigtropin anymore buta own stand alone brand , brought out by me .. i hope this explaination helped you


Direct from the mouth of the horse!


----------



## Zeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Good info PB ty


----------



## Hmmm (Apr 27, 2012)

Phatbastard said:


> nqk is a nme i invented , nqk is nothing more than kigtropin . inthe beginning i send them in their origina/autentic boxes .. theones i started sending with black boxes are exactly the same as theones in green boxes , but i started sending themin black boxes todistinguish them from all the bad kigtropin outthere .. as a matterof fact ,we just repack the autentic vials ( with kigtropin label )into the black boxes .. at least we can ditignuish them well  next month we will have the whole nqk line total diffrent than itis now . the vials will have a red top and black label, black boxand own cusomized inserts ... than it is not kigtropin anymore buta own stand alone brand , brought out by me .. i hope this explaination helped you
> 
> 
> Direct from the mouth of the horse!



I gather this is a good thing?


----------

